# Sirius Hires Cohen



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sirius appointed radio industry and NFL media veteran Steve Cohen as director of NFL programming for the Sirius NFL Satellite Radio Network. Most recently, Cohen was with WFAN-AM sports radio in New York City, where he held several positions at the station including executive producer for both the New York Jets Radio Network and New York Giants Radio Network.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

